# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Newest addition, long time wanted

## Neal

I've been wanting one of these for awhile and was going to get a pair, but the female didn't do well from the import and didn't make it too long after. I had him hold the male mainly while I was waiting for my new enclosures to come in, and because of delays I had to borrow an exo terra from a friend. I setup the enclosure before I saw the size of the snake so it wasn't until after that I realized those hides were too small, or would be a very snug fit, so I left them in and added some larger hides after I snapped two quick photos. He is definitely a very spirited individual, that's for sure. Once he's out of quarantine he'll be moved to his permanent home. Anyways, the two quick photos I took, and the second you can see where he spit at me, took him all of like two minutes.




Then the third photo was of my first cobra Zeus. He rarely ever hoods, and normally it's only when he's startled, but he's in shed so his eyes are blue and I was misting his cage, so he stood up nice and pretty. Excuse the dirty glass, he's always slithering up against it when he wants to come out, so I have to clean the glass twice a week.

----------

Bodie (05-31-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-31-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-31-2019),_Dianne_ (05-31-2019),fadingdaylight (05-31-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-31-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (05-31-2019),_Reinz_ (06-01-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I've only known one cobra...glad this is yours, not mine.   :Wink:

----------

Neal (05-31-2019)

----------


## Neal

> I've only known one cobra...glad this is yours, not mine.


Lol.

I have my three, Zeus is my calm one, the other two one which isn't pictured can be psycho, but I'm sure they'll calm down.

----------


## Bogertophis

> ... the other two one which isn't pictured can be psycho, but I'm sure they'll calm down.


If you say so, lol... :Wink:

----------


## reptileexperts

Making me want one of these more. But nope, my next spitter addition will be a female for my Samarensis. Good looking snake

----------

Neal (05-31-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

Beautiful cobra, I absolutely love cobras but I'd never get one myself, I don't do the venomous thing, very fascinating animal though.  :Smile:

----------

Neal (05-31-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

Nope not for me. Gratz though. Looks nice.

----------

Neal (05-31-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I love watching hots from afar. But I'd really like to be able to get some hands-on experience in the future. Probably won't happen here in MA though. It's easier to get a gun than a venomous animal here. Hmmmm... I can go out a buy an item that was CREATED TO KILL,  but I can't have a snake??? Oh well, vent over....

Congrats on a super cool pickup!!

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-31-2019),fadingdaylight (05-31-2019),_Lord Sorril_ (05-31-2019),Neal (05-31-2019)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Your collection continues to be awe-inspiring and mildly terrifying at the same time.

----------

Neal (05-31-2019)

----------


## Neal

> Making me want one of these more. But nope, my next spitter addition will be a female for my Samarensis. Good looking snake


Just get one, you know you want to. I'm kind of sad the female didn't make it because I wouldn't of minded breeding them.




> Beautiful cobra, I absolutely love cobras but I'd never get one myself, I don't do the venomous thing, very fascinating animal though.


Thanks, and they're definitely not for everybody.




> Nope not for me. Gratz though. Looks nice.


LOL, I hear that.




> I love watching hots from afar. But I'd really like to be able to get some hands-on experience in the future. Probably won't happen here in MA though. It's easier to get a gun than a venomous animal here. Hmmmm... I can go out a buy an item that was CREATED TO KILL,  but I can't have a snake??? Oh well, vent over....
> 
> Congrats on a super cool pickup!!


Yea, MA doesn't allow you to keep venomous, so I'm assuming the only places that are allowed is the common exception for every state(Zoos & Research etc..).  It's definitely interesting getting hands on, I remember my first time.




> Your collection continues to be awe-inspiring and mildly terrifying at the same time.


Thanks. I do love my spitters, though I don't really take many photos, but I'm going to get a filter so I can use my DSLR more instead of my cell phone.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-31-2019),fadingdaylight (06-01-2019),_Valyndris_ (05-31-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Congrats on your new addition Neal, hes beautiful.  :Smile:

----------

Neal (06-01-2019)

----------


## Neal

> Congrats on your new addition Neal, hes beautiful.


Thanks. He sure is, he's like a matte black.

----------

